

Earn Your "Buddy Hat" - crikli
http://chrisrikli.posterous.com/earn-your-buddy-hat

======
crikli
Hope that posting one of my own blogs posts isn't taken as tacky self
promotion; I'm in the midst of navigating a tough situation caused by my
failure to detect a fake "Buddy Hat." I'd like others to benefit from my
mistake and avoid a similar trap.

